# Problem with Browning Strike Force



## TurkeyDreamer (Aug 24, 2014)

I know there are other posts on this camera, but I wanted to see if anyone else was having this particular problem.  I put the camera on a small scrape that I noticed on a trail last week, and when I left the camera everything seemed normal.

When I arrived today to change the card, the display said "Trail Card Lock".  I tried to put several other cards in and the same message was displayed.

Just to clarify, the new cards had been formatted on my home computer, I formatted them again once in the camera, and none of the cards had the slide tab on the card in the lock position.  I also have brand new energizer lithium batteries installed.

I brought the camera home and the same thing is happening even after a hard reset of the camera.  This is also trying a few different brand cards (SanDisk and MaxFlash which is what I received with the camera when I bought from Trailcampro).  I had zero pictures on the card, so it's hard to know what went wrong.

Any thoughts?  I'm going to call Trailcampro this week and see if they can troubleshoot.  At least I know I have a two year warranty but I'm still curious what's going on.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 24, 2014)

Never had that issue I would let trail cam pro handle it and not worry with it


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven't had any problems with mine yet.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Aug 24, 2014)

*browning*

I checked my browning strike force yesterday it had been out 2 weeks. Usually I have about 3000 pic's in 2 weeks. This time when I opened it it said card lock. I thought maybe I had slide the lock on the card by accident when I put it in the cam. I checked and it was not locked. I put the card back in and it showed 623 pic's. The pic's were alright but it had only worked about 7 days. I put another card in and formatted it in the cam it seemed to take o.k. I don't know what happened If you find out please let me know.


----------



## cgrover1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I had the exact same issue.  I sent mine back to trailcampro.  They didn't have a remedy for over the phone and sent me a brand new one.  Send your card back with it, and they'll send you a new card, too.


----------



## white1500gmc (Aug 25, 2014)

I also had the same issue with 2 out of 4 cams after a year of use.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Aug 26, 2014)

Just as cgrover stated above, when I called trailcampro they did not have a reason that the unit would be doing this.  They are going to send me a new unit with a new card, so I'll see how it goes and let y'all know if there are any more issues with the new one.

On a positive note, the guy on the phone told me they had sold over 2000 of these models in August and only had one that he knows of returned (he wasn't certain if it was the same reason as mine).  Perhaps it was cgrover?


----------

